

We’re 10 today - Vik1ng
https://blog.openstreetmap.org/2014/08/09/10th-birthday/

======
erjiang
A fun side-by-side comparison of OpenStreetMap in 2007 vs today:

[https://mvexel.github.io/thenandnow/#10/52.2644/5.2899](https://mvexel.github.io/thenandnow/#10/52.2644/5.2899)

~~~
yutah
Besides a few city names, USA was completely missing in 2007?

~~~
maxerickson
Much of the progress came from importing the TIGER roads data.

I don't know it first hand, but the story is that other maps of the US were in
pretty good shape and data was relatively available (either the TIGER data, or
from states and counties), so interest wasn't very high.

------
_pmf_
I find OpenStreetMap to be the perfect example that it is very feasible to
beat Goggle at one of its core competences.

~~~
dualogy
Here's hoping for OpenStreetView and OpenAerials ;)

~~~
hk__2
Mapillary [1] is a crowd-sourced Street View-like with a cc-by-sa license, but
it’s far from being usable for now (not enough pictures).

[1]: [http://www.mapillary.com/](http://www.mapillary.com/)

------
hartator
Congrats, I am building a project around OSM, that's a bowl of fresh air
compared to other platforms!

Weird, no party in SF or Austin? Finally, the "hypest" tech cities are the
ones which are the less involved in OSM, that's a surprise!

~~~
rmc
Suprisingly OSM does not have a lot of users in USA for it's size. All data
(incl. map data) from the US government is public domain, so the USA has
access to a lot of free map data. But in Europe (specifically the UK), the
government map data is heavily closed. Hence OSM was started in the UK.

~~~
Vik1ng
But is that public domain data any good? Mappers in the US are still using
MapRoulette to clean up Tiger imports etc.

I think it's also that many Europeans, especially Germans, are very sceptical
of google while in the US google gets a lot of love, especially these days
with fiber.

~~~
rmc
> _But is that public domain data any good?_

No not really. Some people think the import into OSM of TIGER data has
hindered the creation of a US OSM community, because the map looks "good
enough"/"looks done", when it in reality it's not.

------
wpietri
Thanks! This reminded me to look up the area I'm visiting today and see what I
could do. Turns out there was a big old lake missing, so signed up and added
it. Easy and fun!

------
maxxxxx
I think the maps are very good but all Android maps I have tried that use OSM
have terrible search interface.

In Google I can type in "IKEA Burbank" and get the right result. I can't do
that in any of the OSM apps.

I also need to know in what city a certain street is. I can't do "1234
Foothill, Los Angeles" like in Google but I need to know that this number is
in Glendale.

If they fixed this I think adoption would go up a lot.

------
fiatjaf
I would like to know about OSM process for separating good contributions from
bad ones. Similar non-map projects could benefit from learning how they did
and how they do.

~~~
yellowbkpk
There isn't really a process at all. The barrier to entry is so high that
those dedicated enough to map usually make it through with good intentions.

Mapping is really hard, and even with all the work we (OSM) have done to make
it easier, we still get far less than 1 percent of our users to actively
contribute.

------
sdk16420
It's not as widespread as Wikipedia yet, but OSM is one of the few community
built resources to be used by everyone using computers.

------
__Joker
I would like to see, some mobile OS bundle OpenSteetMap or a app which becomes
a hit on top of OSM. The usablity of any map will be its data, and I feel OSM
lacks compared to GMap or Bing map.

~~~
keehun
There are a few power users of OSM. Like, MapQuest and FourSquare. However,
either of those have neither the detailed information of Google/Bing nor their
popularity, so I see your point.

~~~
maxerickson
Foursquare doesn't use OSM for places:

[https://developer.foursquare.com/overview/venues](https://developer.foursquare.com/overview/venues)

I guess Google is doing their own thing, Bing is listed as using Factual:

[http://factual.com/](http://factual.com/)

(Along with Yelp, Trulia, GroupOn, others).

Facebook is also in the business of having a landing page for every semi
interesting place (I think this is one of the things that drove Google to push
Google+ so hard).

------
acd
Congrats and thanks to the developers of openstreetmap!

How do we make openseamaps.org better? OpenRov? Robots solar powered?

------
arunmib
10 years! Congrats and thanks to all who made openstreetmaps possible.

------
BillFranklin
Congrats!

